# Looking for product testers!!



## CharlieBellaMya (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi everyone :-D

After spending years making clothes for my dogs thought I'd turn my hobby into a business! I'm wanting to promote my work through social media as it seems the best way in this day and age so I'm looking for people to test my product and leave feedback. All I would require you to do is select what item you would like, from a dog cushion, dress, coat to collars. All can be personalized with names and your chosen colours. All items are yours to keep free of charge, all I ask is for you to leave feedback and if possible a picture of your item. 

Please comment if you would be interested 

Many thanks!


----------



## savvy83 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, Daisy would love to try out a collar, or cushion. Thanks


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

I would give feedback for collars?


----------



## BrackenFlight (Mar 9, 2015)

Swee would love to test a collar or a cushion.


----------

